# in the Raleigh newspaper today



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

thought folks would want to see how it's being portrayed in the state capitol newspaper

http://www.newsobserver.com/2012/12/01/2518628/2-million-in-beach-driving-fees.html


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No problem with the fee.. The ones that come there for a "one day fling",meanwhile ruining it for the rest,aren't going to come if they have to pay 50 bucks to do it.. Although,if you are going to post fees to drive,and then use the revenue for access to pedestrian users,make them pay a fee as well.. To do their birdwatching,swimming,surfing,windsurfing,and shell collecting and it it fair across the board.. Then they have no excuse for not fixing ramps,as well as making for new access for pedestrians..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Amen kenny*



Drumdum said:


> No problem with the fee.. The ones that come there for a "one day fling",meanwhile ruining it for the rest,aren't going to come if they have to pay 50 bucks to do it.. Although,if you are going to post fees to drive,and then use the revenue for access to pedestrian users,make them pay a fee as well.. To do their birdwatching,swimming,surfing,windsurfing,and shell collecting and it it fair across the board.. Then they have no excuse for not fixing ramps,as well as making for new access for pedestrians..


One User Group should not fund the Park.. They should CHARGE EVERY CAR THAT COMES ON THE ISLAND.. I do not give a RATS ASS about pedestrien access.. If they want more parking areas they should pay to use the park as well.. 

JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

JAM said:


> One User Group should not fund the Park.. They should CHARGE EVERY CAR THAT COMES ON THE ISLAND.. I do not give a RATS ASS about pedestrien access.. If they want more parking areas they should pay to use the park as well..
> 
> JAM


More access for the non-fishing tourist party types that have been changing the character of the outer banks for the worse. IMO


----------



## top o va (Sep 14, 2012)

The problem with charging non-consumptive users a fee is then they feel they are given a bigger voice in how things should be done.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

top o va said:


> The problem with charging non-consumptive users a fee is then they feel they are given a bigger voice in how things should be done.


Well we the are the ones paying now and we have no voice.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

I do not necessarily have an issue with a permit to access the beach, with the exception of how it is managed...

AI has done this for years and years and permits are good for "at least" 365 from date of purchase, meaning "if" purchased on the 1st your good till the end of the month the following year.

The closures for "X" is gonna happen, but the closure size at the OBX is insane compared to other areas with the same "X"

Save the turtles, the birds AND the* OTHER* wildlife with common sense would be greatly appreciated on this end. AI "prior" to Sandy coming a shore took the turtle eggs and placed them in an incubator for example...... OBX left them there under water for weeks and with temps way below then what they can tolerate and yet they still have the beach closed???

"If" there that damn important, why did the NPS down there not save them? Why is the beach still closed when there is just no way there still there?

I was there during Sandy and I am here to tell you, they were gone then, along with a lot of other stuff.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Chris ya never here about How many Eggs are hatched from a Nest, becuase the Eggs do not matter, just the amount of Nests, more nests more beach closures.. They still have 2 Turtle NESTS, that they claim are still viable, even though NEST (turtle Group) claims that its officialy Cold Stun Season.. My question to Miss Holda this morning was WHY the Dune to Ocean Closure, if nothing is going to come out of it. Her answer was she did not know.. There are eggs in the nests at the begining of the season and there is NOT a Dune to Ocean Closure until they are in the Hatch Window.. Well hatch window is long over due, they are just screwin the folks.. JAM


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

The county/state would have made more than $2.1 million if the people who used to come here for the beach, still came for the beach.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

JAM said:


> Chris ya never here about How many Eggs are hatched from a Nest, becuase the Eggs do not matter, just the amount of Nests, more nests more beach closures.. They still have 2 Turtle NESTS, that they claim are still viable, even though NEST (turtle Group) claims that its officialy Cold Stun Season.. My question to Miss Holda this morning was WHY the Dune to Ocean Closure, if nothing is going to come out of it. Her answer was she did not know.. There are eggs in the nests at the begining of the season and there is NOT a Dune to Ocean Closure until they are in the Hatch Window.. Well hatch window is long over due, they are just screwin the folks.. JAM


Agreed...

I just got off the tele with Holda and yes she actually answered this go around, spent 20 minutes plus this round with her.....

I took a diff approach this time as well with the "What exactly is the Difference with other National Seashores in regards to Wildlife management on the East coast that has the same "X" species?"

I did receive many different answers from her, but every time I questioned/drilled her answer regarding the difference in between National Seashores I felt like maybe she "heard" me a little bit.... Could be crazy... IDK

The fact "is" all the Seashores under the NPS should be following the same guide lines and when push came to shove, she did not/could not deny it....

She asked for an email ( Not that I have not written her before) explaining the diffs in between parks and I will comply after a little thought and I will include the new super, but I do not have his email address yet.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Less fee, more beach to drive on WHY???????????????????????????????????????????????


http://www.nps.gov/pais/planyourvisit/feesandreservations.htm


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Kwaj-tom said:


> Less fee, more beach to drive on WHY???????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/pais/planyourvisit/feesandreservations.htm


Good question and perhaps we should try during this lame duck session to point this out in greater detail ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Kwaj-tom said:


> Less fee, more beach to drive on WHY???????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/pais/planyourvisit/feesandreservations.htm


 Enviros just haven't gotten to it yet.. Oil access helped to stop it,but that will come to a close,when enviros get it together on how to screw the folks with somekinda edangered species..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishinfanatic said:


> The county/state would have made more than $2.1 million if the people who used to come here for the beach, still came for the beach.


 Actually there ARE PLENTY of folks that come on Hatteras for the beach,but it ain't fishermen as much anymore.. It's what nps WANTS to see,you know,the kitesurfers and sailboarders (the ones nps built a bathhouse,and parking lot for soundside).. They NEVER buy a beach driving permit.. H*ll why should they?? Plenty of pedestrian access they can get to,and what they can't access as pedestrians they drive onto and park. Case in point,Avon Pier parking lot.. Avon has a huge private parking lot there,but when you go to fish on the pier,you HAVE TO HUNT for a parking spot... Make the sumbeetches PAY for a pedestrian permit,so nps can take that money make the access they want,DO NOT use driving permits to do it.. I don't really give a dern whether they sailboard,kiteboard,surf,swim,birdwatch or shell collect,but they SHOULD HAVE TO PAY same as the rest of us.. jmo


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

They are allready on the way with the turtles. Allthese turtles that are hatching will be back laying more nest and more closures. It will happen exponentially quicker as more turtles make thier way back over the years.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Alexy said:


> They are allready on the way with the turtles. Allthese turtles that are hatching will be back laying more nest and more closures. It will happen exponentially quicker as more turtles make thier way back over the years.


BOOST the number of "Predators" !


----------

